# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Toco Toucan  νεοσσός

## dimitris1973



----------


## Dream Syndicate

Μόλις είδα τον τίτλο είχα απορία πως θα είναι το ράμφος του.Και είναι πολύ μεγάλο για νεοσσό.

----------


## serafeim

απορια...
ειναι καταπληκιτκο πρωτα απο ολα...
ειανι δικο σου? καποιου φιλου?
γιατι ακουσα ελληνικα να μιλαει μια γυναικα  :Happy:  
επιτρεπεται ελλαδα? εχει χαρτια?


περιεργεια!!!

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

και αυτό το πλασματάκι γίνεται έτσι??????????




ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟΟΟ!!


ps. ακούω ελληνικά στο βίντεο????????

----------


## dimitris1973

Ναι είναι ένας φίλος μου που αυτό το μικρουλι θα γίνει δικο του ...οπως επισης και ενα ζευγαρι ακομα ...εχει ξεκινησει εδω και κατι χρονια να το ψαχνει. θα ερθουν νόμιμα στην Ελλαδα.

----------


## serafeim

φανταστικα... μπορω να εχω τις τιμες αν επιτρεπεται σε πμ?
απο περιεργεια απλα και να ξερω ... ειμαι μικορς ακομα στο μελον που ξερουμε μπορει να εχω ενα

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

πες του ή μάλλον επέβαλε του να γραφτεί στο φόρουμ για να μας ανεβάζει φωτογραφίες!!!!!!

πες μας και άλλες πληροφορίες αν θες απο που θα του έρθουν κτλ

----------


## Marilenaki

Α Π Ι Σ Τ Ε Υ Τ Ο !!!!!!!! :Jumping0045:

----------


## zack27

Καταπληκτικο Δημητρη!!!!

πολυ ωραιαο πουλι!!!!
τυχερος!!!!!!!!

----------


## dimitris1973

Μαριλενα ειναι αυτου που θες να σε υοθετισει .....χα χα χα 

τιμες μου ειχε πει αλλα δεν θυμαμε ...το μονο που ξερω οτι χρειαζετε πολυ μεγαλο χωρο...οταν τα παρει θα εχω περισοτερο υλικο να σας δειξω...

----------


## serafeim

ευχαριστουμε δημητρη... αγωνιουμε να το δουμε εν δρασει...
εννοειται πως θα τον εχει εκπαιδευμενο και θα τον βγαζει εξω απο το κλουβι σωστα?
απο απορια μηπως σου ειπε τι τρωνε αυτα τα πουλια?

----------


## dimitris1973

φρουτα πολλα και τρελενοντε για αυγα ....


δεν ξερω πολλα πραγματα  μονο οτι το ραμφος ρυθμιζει την θερμοκρασια του σωματοσ .Εχουν πολυ απαλο πτερομα .

----------


## Marilenaki

> Μαριλενα ειναι αυτου που θες να σε υοθετισει .....χα χα χα


χαχα δεν υπαρχει αυτος ο ανθρωπος!!!! Θελω τοσο πολυ να του μοιασω!!! και δεν μιλαω μονο για το τι εχει αλλα για την τοση αγαπη και το τοσο μερακι που εχει δωσει για αυτα τα πλασματακια!!

----------


## mitsman

πραγματικα απιστευτο... μου εφτιαξες την χαλια μεχρι τωρα μερα μου.... σε ευχαριστω!

----------


## vagelis76

> χαχα δεν υπαρχει αυτος ο ανθρωπος!!!! Θελω τοσο πολυ να του μοιασω!!! και δεν μιλαω μονο για το τι εχει αλλα για την τοση αγαπη και το τοσο μερακι που εχει δωσει για αυτα τα πλασματακια!!



Μαριλένα πότε θα πάμε για καφέ στο Γιώργο?????? 
Εγώ θα πήγαινα πάντως και ως μια ταπεινή ...κουτσουλομαζόχτρα  :: 


Επιτέλους τα κατάφερε.....θα πετάει από χαρά !!!!
απίστευτο βίντεο ,*thanks my brother !!!!!!!*

----------


## Marilenaki

> μαριλένα πότε θα πάμε για καφέ στο γιώργο?????? 
> εγώ θα πήγαινα πάντως και ως μια ταπεινή ...κουτσουλομαζόχτρα 
> 
> 
> επιτέλους τα κατάφερε.....θα πετάει από χαρά !!!!
> απίστευτο βίντεο ,*thanks my brother !!!!!!!*


μετα απο τοσο καιρο ανταμοιβονται οι προσπαθειες του!! ειναι αξιεπαινος!!
εμμ ηρθα κρητη προτεινε το!!  :Stick Out Tongue: 
εμενα λες κουτσουλομαζοχτρα???  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## vagelis76

:Sign0007:  παρεξήγηση... :Mad0007: 

Εγώ ο Βαγγέλης θα πήγαινα και ως κουτσουλομαζόχτρα σε αυτό το σπίτι....με τα κοκατού,τους ζακό ,τους μακάο και πολλά άλλα που απλά τα έχει για συντροφιά ο Γιώργος .

Μαριλένα εσύ θα ερχόσουν μόνο για καφέ!!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## Marilenaki

> παρεξήγηση...
> 
> Εγώ ο Βαγγέλης θα πήγαινα και ως κουτσουλομαζόχτρα σε αυτό το σπίτι....με τα κοκατού,τους ζακό ,τους μακάο και πολλά άλλα που απλά τα έχει για συντροφιά ο Γιώργος .
> 
> Μαριλένα εσύ θα ερχόσουν μόνο για καφέ!!!!


χαχα τι παρεξηγηση βρε?? 
μια φραση του που μου ειπε δεν προκειται να την ξεχασω ποτε!! πολυ καλος ανθρωπος!!

----------


## Windsa

φοβερό βίντεο, δεν έχω ξαναδεί νεοσσό toucan.

Ίσος κάποια στιγμή θα μπορέσει να μπει στο forum κι ο ίδιος ο Γιώργος κι να μας ανεβάσει 3-4 φωτό για να μπορούμε κι εμείς να παρακολουθούμε τη ανάπτυξη του μικρού?... κι να δούμε 3-4 φωτό από άλλους παπαγάλους του?  :Happy: 

@Marlenaki, να σε υοθετήσει??? χα-χα-χα

----------


## tonis!

ποπο απιστευτο...δαν δεινοσαυράκι ειναι !!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

φοβερο,ευχαριστουμε για το βιντεο!!! τουκανοοοο!!!

----------


## Windsa

ένα μικρό άρθρο για οποιον ενδιαφέρεται...
*Raising Rocko the Baby Toco Toucan: Why Parts of it Are so Easy*

----------


## nuntius

*Φαντάζεστε να έρθει σε καμιά συνάντηση και να φέρει μαζί και το Τουκανάκι;;; Και να μας ρωτάνε το πουλάτε; ΟΧΙ, γιατί έχει μεγάλο ράμφος για να δαγκώνει χαχαχαχαχαχα
*

----------


## Windsa

> *.... Και να μας ρωτάνε το πουλάτε; ΟΧΙ, γιατί έχει μεγάλο ράμφος για να δαγκώνει χαχαχαχαχαχα
> *


λίγο offtopic...
Γιάννη, χτες πήγα σε ένα κατάστημα γνωστης αλυσίδας PetShop. Εκεί βρήκα ένα Macaw Scarlet μισό μαδημένο...τον πλησιάζω και με κοιτάνε όλοι και λένε - πρόσεχε δαγκώνει!.
 Παιδιά, τελικά καθόμουνα εκεί 15-20 λεπτά και το Macaw έλιωσε στα χάδια και μου χόρεψε...και 5 άτομα που δουλέψανε στο κατάστημα μείνανε άφωνοι... 
Αυτοί μονο το ράμφος βλέπουνε κι φοβούνται!!! Έτσι θα ήτανε κι με το Τουκάν ))) χα-χα-χα (όπως είπες Γιάννη  :winky:

----------


## nuntius

*Αυτό με το προσοχή δαγκώνει και κάνει και φτιάχνει, ακόμα δεν το έχω καταλάβει, Πωλίνα!!! Και η Μαριλένα είπε έτσι έλεγαν για την Αλεξάνδρα!!! Και είναι πραγματικά απίστευτη! Τι τιμή είπαμε είχε ο μακάω στο μαγαζί;;; Έχε χάρη που ακόμα μου χρωστάνε αμοιβές!!! Και φαντάσου τρομάρα και με τέτοιο μεγάλο ράμφος και εκφραστικά μάτια, Πωλινάκι  xaxaxaxaxaxx

Παιδιά, υπάρχει πιθανότητα να μας παραθέσει ο ιδιοκτήτης βιντεάκια και φωτό να βλέπουμε την ανάπτυξή του όπως η Βίκυ μας δείχνει τα περιστεράκια;;; Είναι πραγματικά σπάνιο και όμορφο πουλί!!!
*

----------


## vagelis76

Γιάννη δε ξέρω αν μέσω του αδερφού μου(Δημήτρη) ,έχουμε εξέλιξη του μικρού.Επίσης δε ξέρω αν ακόμα έχει φτάσει στα χέρια του....
Για την ιστοριά...πρόκειται για έναν άνθρωπο που λατρεύει τους παπαγάλους και πιο πού τα κοκατού....έχει 2 ζευγάρια από αυτά(δε θυμάμαι είδος) ,ένα  ζευγάρι σκάρλετ Μακάο,ένα ζευγάρι Άφρικαν Γκρέι και ένα ακόμα...1 Αμαζονίου ...1 τουκάν και ένα άλλο πολύ σπάνιο εξωτικό πουλί... και όλα αυτά στα κοντινά μου Χανιά.Μέσα σε τεράστια κλουβιά στο κήπο του !!!!!
Τουκάν ψάχνει πάρα πολύ καιρό και τελικά κατάφερε να βρεί ταίρι σε αυτό που έχει.Δεν έχει σκοπό την συστηματική αναπαραγωγή ,απλά θέλει  τα πουλιά του να έχουν το ταίρι τους και να έχουν έτσι ,τη δυνατότητα να ζούν όλες τις χαρές της αιχμάλωτης ζωής τους.

----------


## nuntius

*βαγγέλη, πραγματικά ζηλεύω! να πω την αλήθεια, κ εγώ την τελευταία βδομάδα σκέφτομαι ότι όταν με το καλό μείνω μόνος θα έρθει και ένας μπλε μακάω... μαζί με την λίλι να κάνουν πράσινο... 
αλλά είναι δυνατόν να είναι χαρούμενα πουλιά τέτοιου μεγέθους κλεισμένα σε κλούβα;;;

ειλικρινά όμως, πιάσε τον δημήτρη ή εσύ αν έχεις πρόσβαση και βγάλε βίντεο το μικρό με το που έρθει αλλιώς θα σας χαρακώσω χαχαχαχα
*

----------


## vagelis76

Κατέβα Κρήτη και θα σε πάω να τα δεις από κοντά όλα !!!!!!!!!

----------


## Alexandros

Το Τουκάν τον 22.09.2011
Είναι τώρα 22 μερών




Και η Μαμά τις.

----------


## Nikkk

> Κατέβα Κρήτη και θα σε πάω να τα δεις από κοντά όλα !!!!!!!!!


Κ εγω θέλω!!!  :Happy:  Αν βρεθώ κάποτε προς τα'κει...

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολυ ομαρφα!!!!

Αντε βγαλε και κανενα βιντεο για εμας τους μακρυνους!!!!!  :winky:

----------


## vikitaspaw

> κατέβα κρήτη και θα σε πάω να τα δεις από κοντά όλα !!!!!!!!!


εεεε....κ εγω θελω!! δε μαζευομαστε ενα γκρουπακι να πανε να τα δουμε? ο ανθρωπος πρεπει να κοψει κ εισητηρια...:-p

----------


## Alexandros

Άντε για να δείτε τις κλούβες προς το παρόν σε video. 

Αυτές είναι η κλούβες του Γιώργο.




Και η κλούβα με τα Macao

----------


## Efthimis98

Πωπωπω...τι ωραιο πουλι ειναι αυτο;;;;!!!!!!!!!

Ελα βρε Αλεξανδρε!!!Δεν θελω τσιγκουνιες!!!!Βαλε ολα τα πουλακια του video να τα δουμε να χαρουμαι!!!!!!!!!Ελα!!!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Εχω παθει την πλακα μου.... απιστευτη κατασταση...

1000 μπραβοοοοοο

----------


## nuntius

*Θέλω κ εγωωωωωωωωωωώ μακάωωωωωωωωωω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

τι τέλειες εγκαταστάσεις έχει????? πω ούτε ζωολογικός κήπος έτσι.. πολλά μπράβο

----------


## Marilenaki

απλα δεν υπαρχει αυτος ο ανθρωπος!!! ειναι τρομερος!!!

----------


## ria

δεν εχω λογια..φοβερες εγκαταστασεις

----------


## vikitaspaw

ε καλα δεν υπαρχει αυτο το μερος! Πλακα κανει ο τυπος!!

----------


## Alexandros

Η μικρή το 2/10/2011 τώρα σιγά σιγά φαίνεται τι θα γίνει.

----------


## mitsman

Αλεξανδρε σε ευχαριστουμε!!!!!

ειναι θεα... τα λογια ειναι περιττα!!!!!  γεματη υγεια να ειναι η μικρουλα σε ολη της την ζωη!

----------


## Marilenaki

Αααα θα τρελαθω!!!!!!
τι κουκλακι ειναι αυτο!!!!
Σαν λουτρινο!!!!!!

----------


## Mits_Pits

Ναι πραγματι, σαν κουκλακι ειναι!!!!

----------


## Windsa

φατσααααααα!  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Τελειο πουλακι!!!

Πες του απο εμενα να του ζησει!!!!!!!Παντα υγεια ο-η μικρος-μικρουλα.

----------


## zack27

πανεμορφο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Δε το πιστεύω σαν ψεύτικο είναι.Κουκλάκι.

----------


## kdionisios

Απλα ΤΕΛΕΙΟ!!!

----------


## Sissy

Τι γλυκό πλάσμα!!!!γερό και δυνατό να' ναι!!!!

----------


## ria

υπεροχηηηηηηηηηηη!!!!!!

----------


## nuntius

*Έχει ένα τεράστιο χαμόγελο ή μου φαίνεταιιιιιιιιιι!!!!
Κουκλίτσα είναιιιιιιιιιιιιι... να σου ζήσειιιιι
*

----------

